# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  الزعيم وهلال كادوقلي

## بدرالدين كرار

*ربع ساعه والتعادل ما زال يسيطر علي اللقاء 
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووون 
                 ديالو
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*بدرالدين كرار, Abdelrahman Abdelmageed, ABUBAKER, acba77, أبو وفاء, محمد مختار محمد, محي الدين طه أحمد, ميدو الطيار, Ammar Elkhalifa, منتصرمحمدعلى, مكي, الامين1002, الحمادي, الظريف, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, النسر2, الكاهلي, احمد الحبر, اهيجو, بت ملوك النيل, hamdi, د.مدثر خيري, خالد سيد, juoju, khalidحرية, mohammed_h_o, moon, mozamel1, سمير كرمة, سامى جنابى, salam, sinco, tito_santana, toofe, عمر صالح, yasen, وليد, نون النوار نور

*

----------


## الظريف

*منصورين باذن الله ....
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*وارغو لكلتتشي لمجاهد لفيصل العجب لوارغو 
لفيصل .............حلوين ياولاد
                        	*

----------


## الظريف

*تشكيلة ( مكربة ) ...
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*لاسانا والعجب في التنفيذ
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*بطاقه صفراء لأوغستينو
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*ركنيه .... للمريخ 
وقلق
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون 
                     العجب
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*مخالفة لصالح هلال كادقلي ونصف ساعة والنيجة لازالت 2/ صفر لصالح الزعيم 
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*رابط لمتابعة المبارة 
http://www.sudanradio.info/media/media3/
*

----------


## كته

*جابو فينا قون
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*هدف لهلال كادوقلي
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*قون لصالح هلال كادقلي 
اوغستين
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*لا حوله ولا قوه إلا بالله
                        	*

----------


## كته

*المزيع ده مالو فرحان
*

----------


## الظريف

*يا ساتر ..
                        	*

----------


## الظريف

*مذيع رشاشة
                        	*

----------


## كته

*والله دى حقاره بالمريخ
لا الارتى تنقله لا اذاعه زى الناس
*

----------


## كته

*احى انا ياوارقو
ابت تخش
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*الدقيقة 40 ولا زالت النيجة 2/ا للزعيم 
*

----------


## الظريف

*35 والنتيجة  2 ـ 1
                        	*

----------


## كته

*ركنيه فى الدقبقه اربعين
شامى ريحه قون
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*يا جماعة شوفوا لينا حل مع اوغستينو دا 
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محي الدين طه أحمد
					

يا جماعة شوفوا لينا حل مع اوغستينو دا 



 
اصبر ليهو للشوط التانى
بنقلبو ليك غسطنطينو
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*لاعب من الزعيم على الأرض 
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*مخالفه لهلال كا دوقلي
                        	*

----------


## الظريف

*د 44  
و 2 دق زمن اضافي
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*دقيقتين بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## كته

*المزيع ده
قولو ليهو اشرب ليك كركدى
صوتو ماثابت
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*قلق قلق قلق .....مرت
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*كرة خطيرة من العجب تعلوا العارضة 
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

المزيع ده
قولو ليهو اشرب ليك كركدى
صوتو ماثابت



الشوط التاني إلا يركب ليه مضحم صوت
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*نهاية الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## الظريف

*نهاية الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## كته

*الشوط الاول انتهى
ياناس كادقلى الشوط التانى بلو راسكم
وجيبو ليكم  حبوب زاهى للمزيع ده
*

----------


## جمـــرة

*امســــــــــــــــــــــك أوغستين ده يا ديالو :icon1366:
*

----------


## جمـــرة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

احى انا ياوارقو
ابت تخش



 
:):):tmp_name_smile:
*

----------


## اهيجو

*منصورين انشاء الله 
فوق فوق مريخنا فوق
*

----------


## عارف المحسي

*اللهم أنصر الزعيم 
*

----------


## كته

*يالله بسم الله توكلنا على الله
شوط الضرب حيبدا
قون وارقو اهم حاجه
*

----------


## أبو وفاء

*منصورين بإذن الله وإنشاء الله الشوط الثاني يكون شوط الحسم والأهداف
*

----------


## عماد ا ح

*بداية الشوط الثانى
                        	*

----------


## الظريف

*بداية الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*بداية الشوط التاني
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*بدلا المريخ يجرون في الاحماء
                        	*

----------


## الظريف

*5 د 
والمريخ متقدم 2 ـ 1
                        	*

----------


## جمـــرة

*خمس دقائق النتيجة اتنين واحد
                        	*

----------


## جمـــرة

*الظريف سلام .. شايفك حايم في الجوارح
                        	*

----------


## جمـــرة

*فيصل شكلو قطع 
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*ركنيه للمريخ .... وتبديل في هلال كا دوقلي
                        	*

----------


## جمـــرة

*مخالفة دقيقة 6 فاول تنفيذ الزومة .. وركنية للمريخ
*

----------


## جمـــرة

*بدر الدين سلام 
*

----------


## جمـــرة

*تبديل اول لكادوقلي دخول ابراهيم سنجة وخروج حماد الضو
                        	*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*هو الاحتياطي هين ... لكن دايرين وارغو دة يفك ..الكج ...
*

----------


## كته

*ايوه كده ياجمره
والله انته احسن لينا من المزيع النحس ده
*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*فعلا العجب قطع
*

----------


## عارف المحسي

*سلام ... الكورة كم يا شباب والدقيقة كم 
*

----------


## الظريف

*الله ستر ...
                        	*

----------


## كته

*كرت اصفر للعجب
خلاص كفاهو
*

----------


## عارف المحسي

*لسة 2-1 وللا زادت
                        	*

----------


## كته

*الله سترنا
كوره ضاعت لكادقلى
*

----------


## الظريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جمـــرة
					

الظريف سلام .. شايفك حايم في الجوارح



اساسي بهناك ... 
كنت معهم في المدرجات الشعبية ...
                        	*

----------


## جمـــرة

*دخول بلة جابر وخروج العجب
                        	*

----------


## جمـــرة

*الاذاعة قطعت
                        	*

----------


## كته

*الاذاعه قطعت كالمعتاد
*

----------


## الظريف

*دخول ـ بله وخروج العجب ..
                        	*

----------


## جمـــرة

*الاذاعة رجعت
                        	*

----------


## جمـــرة

*ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## الظريف

*ركنية مريخية .....  مكررة
                        	*

----------


## كته

*الاذاعه جات
وركنيه للمريخ
*

----------


## جمـــرة

*مخالفة لكادوقلي
                        	*

----------


## الظريف

*د 17 
ش 2
النتيجة 2 ـ 1
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*20 دقيقه .......
                        	*

----------


## الظريف

*بله جاب والباصات المقطوعة ...
                        	*

----------


## كته

*مجاهد برضو قطع
*

----------


## الظريف

*الشغيل يتاهب للمشاركة ....
                        	*

----------


## الظريف

*اعتقد الشغيل بديلا لمجاهد على الدقيقة 25 ....
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*الشغيل يتأهب للمشاركه
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*خروج مجاهد
                        	*

----------


## الظريف

*يا جماعة الاذاعة دي بتقطع مالها ..
                        	*

----------


## جمـــرة

*مخالفة ... يلا يالشغيل
                        	*

----------


## الظريف

*مخالفة مع قلق بالقرب من مكان الضربة الركنية  ..
                        	*

----------


## كته

*شوفو لينا حل لى بله ده
*

----------


## عارف المحسي

*الدقيقة كم
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الظريف
					

يا جماعة الاذاعة دي بتقطع مالها ..



 http://www.mugrn.net/radio/FM100.html
شوف الرابط دا يا ظريف
                        	*

----------


## الظريف

*طمبل يتاهب للمشاركة ...
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*طمبل جاكم ......
                        	*

----------


## جمـــرة

*طمبل يســـخن في الخط
                        	*

----------


## الظريف

*راسية من كلاتشي ويستلم الحارس ... اخخخخخخخخخ
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*[font="comic sans ms"هاشم عبدالله ودسنجه؟؟
مشتاقين 
يا كج
][/font]
                        	*

----------


## الظريف

*خروج كلاتشي ودخول ( طمبل ) ...
                        	*

----------


## جمـــرة

*يا جماعة وارقو لاعب شنو ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## جمـــرة

*مين لاعب صانع العاب
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*35 دقيقه ... يالله ياطمبل قونك
                        	*

----------


## الظريف

*شامي لي ريحة قون ...
                        	*

----------


## كته

*الله يسترنا يابله
الناس ديل دايرين يكتلونا ولا شنو
*

----------


## الظريف

*ان شاء الله لطمبل ...  كان ما وارقو ..
                        	*

----------


## الظريف

*وارقو .. يتقدم  و ..................
                        	*

----------


## الظريف

*40 دقيقة 
والنتيجة 2 ـ 1
                        	*

----------


## الظريف

*حفاظ ينقذ المريخ من انفراد
                        	*

----------


## الظريف

*42 وطمبل و تهديفة ضعيفة ...
                        	*

----------


## جمـــرة

* 








*

----------


## الظريف

*الله ستر ...
                        	*

----------


## الظريف

*انقض عليها  دامر كالاسد .... ويتقذ المريخ من هدف مؤكد ’’
                        	*

----------


## الظريف

*خروج خاطئ لحافظ ... ودامر ينقذ المريخ ... من هدف مؤكد ...
                        	*

----------


## كته

*الباقى ليها 
ده كلام مابنفع معانا
بوظو اعصابنا
الصلاه ياحكم
*

----------


## الظريف

*انذار لدامر .. للدخول الخاطي على ما اعتقد ..
                        	*

----------


## الظريف

*المباراة انتهت في زمنها الرسمي ... والباقي على الحكم 
د 46 ..
                        	*

----------


## الظريف

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله .. هدف تعادل ...
                        	*

----------


## كته

*كتلونا خلاص
*

----------


## الامين1002

*الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر هذة طلائع زحفنا والقادم احلي لاتتعجلوا يااهل الزعيم وعقبال لكبيرهم واللبيب بالاشارة يفهم
                        	*

----------


## كته

*بس بكره
مايعملوها فى الاتحاد العام
*

----------


## أبو وفاء

*خير إنشاء الله ، قدر الله وما شاء فعل . 
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*خير إنشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## عارف المحسي

*بسيطة يا شباب ... الدوري لسة طوييييييييييييييييييييييييل 
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين كرار
					

خير إنشاء الله



 
تانى بكره لو المريخ لاعب ضد كته
اوعه تعمل بوست المباراه:evil_lol:
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

تانى بكره لو المريخ لاعب ضد كته
اوعه تعمل بوست المباراه:evil_lol:



هههههههههههههههههه
خلاص داير تلحقني امات طه ..... تعرف يا كته ما حصل فتحت بوست للزعيم وخسر
                        	*

----------

